# Using a USB hub



## Gordo (Mar 4, 2017)

Because of a very limited work area, I would like to use a USB hub. At least that is what I think it is called.
I have two external hard drives I use for lightroom.  Is there or could there be an issue with speed, reliability, etc when using one?
Will the same letter be assigned to each EHD as has with using two USB ports?

Gordo


----------



## PhilBurton (Mar 4, 2017)

Gordo said:


> Because of a very limited work area, I would like to use a USB hub. At least that is what I think it is called.
> I have two external hard drives I use for lightroom.  Is there or could there be an issue with speed, reliability, etc when using one?
> Will the same letter be assigned to each EHD as has with using two USB ports?
> 
> Gordo


Gordo,

Be sure to get a USB 3 _powered _hub.  That will give you maximum performance potential.  Does your system not have enough USB ports?

Phil


----------



## DGStinner (Mar 4, 2017)

Gordo said:


> Will the same letter be assigned to each EHD as has with using two USB ports?


Your computer will assign different drive letters to the external drives.


----------



## Gordo (Mar 4, 2017)

PhilBurton said:


> Gordo,
> 
> Be sure to get a USB 3 _powered _hub.  That will give you maximum performance potential.  Does your system not have enough USB ports?
> 
> Phil


Phil
I have several USB ports.  My problem is my work space is very small.  There is not enough room for cords/cables to be lying on work surface.
The USB hub would help reduce cords lying around and out of my way.  
I might ask, Can you buy USB cables that are really flexible?  The ones I have are too stiff.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 4, 2017)

It's a good idea to assign a drive letter to each disk yourself. Even without a hub the drive letters can sometimes change for no apparent reason.


----------



## PhilBurton (Mar 4, 2017)

Gordo said:


> Phil
> I have several USB ports.  My problem is my work space is very small.  There is not enough room for cords/cables to be lying on work surface.
> The USB hub would help reduce cords lying around and out of my way.
> I might ask, Can you buy USB cables that are really flexible?  The ones I have are too stiff.


Gordo,  Try either Amazon or www.newegg.com.  The latter is my favorite.  I have never heard of USB cables that are "too stiff."

Phil


----------



## Gordo (Mar 5, 2017)

Can I change the drive letter after one was initially assigned?  I have never done this. Where do I go to do this?


----------



## clee01l (Mar 5, 2017)

Gordo said:


> Can I change the drive letter after one was initially assigned?  I have never done this. Where do I go to do this?


How to Re-assign a Drive Letter on Windows (XP, Vista, Windows 7 and 8)


----------



## PhilBurton (Mar 6, 2017)

Gordo said:


> Phil
> I have several USB ports.  My problem is my work space is very small.  There is not enough room for cords/cables to be lying on work surface.
> The USB hub would help reduce cords lying around and out of my way.
> I might ask, Can you buy USB cables that are really flexible?  The ones I have are too stiff.


Gordo,

How tight a bending radius are your current cables?


----------

